# Fileserver für Büro auf Linux-System?!



## dommebaum (4. August 2015)

*Fileserver für Büro auf Linux-System?!*

Wir haben im Büro einen Linux-Server, den ich neu aufsetzen soll. 
Vorab sollte vielleicht gesagt werden, dass es sich keinesfalls um ein professionelles Gerät handeln soll! Also bitte nur ernst gemeinte Ratschläge! 

Es handelt sich um einen Intel i3-2120T mit 2x2.60GHz. Insgesamt sind vorerst 16GB RAM verbaut worden und bisher 2x2TB WD Green Festplatten.

Wichtigster Punkt wäre für uns die Datensicherheit. Da der Datendurchsatz eher gering ist, haben wir uns zunächst für die wahrscheinlich schlechtere Variante entschieden ( auch wenn jetzt gleich Steine fliegen sollten ) und lassen das ganze auf Fedora im Software-RAID gespiegelt laufen. 
Da es sich um einen reinen FileServer handeln soll der evtl. noch ein paar CRON-Jobs laufen lässt, sollte dies definitiv genügen. 
Dennoch wollte ich fragen, was wir in Sachen Datensicherheit noch beachten sollte, bzw. können! 
Auf langfristige Sicht, ist definitiv ein Wechsel auf Hardware-RAID angedacht, aber im Moment übersteigt dies unser Budget. 

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tipp oder Rat, weil wir sind uns auch in Sachen Betriebssystem noch nicht sicher ob wir bei Fedora bleiben sollen.

Würde mich über jegliche Antwort freuen!

Gruß Domme


----------



## bingo88 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fileserver für Büro auf Linux-System?!*

Zunächst einmal zum Thema RAID: Ein RAID allein bietet Datenverfügbarkeit im  Falle eines Festplattenausfalls, keine Datensicherheit. Regelmäßige  Backups muss man also trotzdem anfertigen.

Ob Software- oder  Hardware-RAID kann man so pauschal auch nicht sagen, dass hängt vom  Nutzungszenario ab. Ich persönlich habe bisher mit SW-RAID unter Linux  gute Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings greifen bei mir auch nicht 20 Leute  gleichzeitig auf Dateien zu. Grundsätzlich gilt hier aber: Testen. Wenn sich das als Flaschenhals herausstellt, kann man ja immer noch auf HW-RAID umrüsten.

Prinzipiell kannst du jede Linux-Distribution dafür nehmen. Wenn es wirklich nur um Dateifreigaben geht, ist aber eventuell FreeNAS eine Option. Ich habe mit Fedora als Server-OS jetzt nicht so viele Erfahrungen gemacht, habe das nur als Desktop-Variante im Einsatz. Persönlich würde ich gerade im Business-Umfeld eher zu Long Term Varianten tendieren (Ubuntu Server LTS, CentOS/RHEL, ...). Diese haben einen längeren Supportzeitraum gegenüber den "normalen" Varianten. Dann muss man nicht so oft upgraden


----------



## dommebaum (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fileserver für Büro auf Linux-System?!*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal zum Thema RAID: Ein RAID allein bietet Datenverfügbarkeit im  Falle eines Festplattenausfalls, keine Datensicherheit. Regelmäßige  Backups muss man also trotzdem anfertigen.
> 
> Ob Software- oder  Hardware-RAID kann man so pauschal auch nicht sagen, dass hängt vom  Nutzungszenario ab. Ich persönlich habe bisher mit SW-RAID unter Linux  gute Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings greifen bei mir auch nicht 20 Leute  gleichzeitig auf Dateien zu. Grundsätzlich gilt hier aber: Testen. Wenn sich das als Flaschenhals herausstellt, kann man ja immer noch auf HW-RAID umrüsten.
> 
> Prinzipiell kannst du jede Linux-Distribution dafür nehmen. Wenn es wirklich nur um Dateifreigaben geht, ist aber eventuell FreeNAS eine Option. Ich habe mit Fedora als Server-OS jetzt nicht so viele Erfahrungen gemacht, habe das nur als Desktop-Variante im Einsatz. Persönlich würde ich gerade im Business-Umfeld eher zu Long Term Varianten tendieren (Ubuntu Server LTS, CentOS/RHEL, ...). Diese haben einen längeren Supportzeitraum gegenüber den "normalen" Varianten. Dann muss man nicht so oft upgraden



Um Gottes Willen, 20 Leute sind wir nun wirklich nicht 
Eher so 5. 
Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich mit meiner Einschätzung nicht ganz daneben lag. Nun gut. Datensicherheit hin oder her, die Sicherung auf die Externe Festplatte ist selbstverständlich Pflicht. 
Häufigkeit und Turnus muss dann noch erarbeitet werden. Ich denke bei unserer Datenmenge wird wohl ein tägliches Backup übertrieben sein. 

Fedora habe ich früher schon einmal verwendet. Leider ist das auch schon ein paar Versionen her, daher müsste ich mich so oder so wieder einarbeiten. 
FreeNas war auch schon im Gespräch. Wurde aber wieder verworfen. 

Eventuell hätte ich gerne neben der Standard Freigabe über SMB auch noch eine Cloudlösung dafür gesucht. 
Backup der einzelnen Clients wäre auch von Vorteil. Hat jemand mit sowas schon Erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank schon jetzt für die Antwort. Gibt mir Hoffnung 

Gruß Domme


----------



## rabe08 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fileserver für Büro auf Linux-System?!*



dommebaum schrieb:


> Eventuell hätte ich gerne neben der Standard Freigabe über SMB auch noch eine Cloudlösung dafür gesucht.
> Backup der einzelnen Clients wäre auch von Vorteil. Hat jemand mit sowas schon Erfahrungen?
> 
> Vielen Dank schon jetzt für die Antwort. Gibt mir Hoffnung
> ...



Alles machbar. Mit SMB-Freigaben kennst Du Dich aus? Wenn man es richtig macht, ist es nicht einfach.

Meinst Du mit Cloud auf dem Server eine Cloud zu betreiben? Kein Problem, derzeit würde ich auf jeden Fall zu Owncloud greifen. Hat auch Nachteile, aber aus meiner Sicht derzeit die wenigsten.

Ich würde Debian als OS vorschlagen. Ist mein Liebling. Ansonsten für einen Server kein Rolling Release-Linux, sonst geht alles. FreeNAS ist reichlich eingeschränkt, wenn man mehr will, muss man was neues aufsetzen. Allerdings gibt es da eine interessante Alternative: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenMediaVault Selber Ansatz, aber mit allen Möglichkeiten eines vollständigen OS.


----------



## sven-a (6. August 2015)

*AW: Fileserver für Büro auf Linux-System?!*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Alles machbar. Mit SMB-Freigaben kennst Du Dich aus? Wenn man es richtig macht, ist es nicht einfach.
> 
> Meinst Du mit Cloud auf dem Server eine Cloud zu betreiben? Kein Problem, derzeit würde ich auf jeden Fall zu Owncloud greifen. Hat auch Nachteile, aber aus meiner Sicht derzeit die wenigsten.
> 
> Ich würde Debian als OS vorschlagen. Ist mein Liebling. Ansonsten für einen Server kein Rolling Release-Linux, sonst geht alles. FreeNAS ist reichlich eingeschränkt, wenn man mehr will, muss man was neues aufsetzen. Allerdings gibt es da eine interessante Alternative: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenMediaVault Selber Ansatz, aber mit allen Möglichkeiten eines vollständigen OS.



Hallo Domme,

Ich würde auch zu ownCloud raten. Ist recht simpel aufzusetzen und funktioniert tadellos. Ich benutze am Mac sogar eine Clientsoftware die mir wie ich aaber uch von Dropbox gewöhnt bin, meine Ordner auf meinen Mac synchronisiert! 
Ist zwar alles nicht so toll wie bei Dropbox aber ist ja auch nicht kommerziell 

Debian wird auch bei den meisten Hostern eingesetzt und ist für deine Zwecke eigentlich perfekt. 
Als Backup Lösung, kann ich dir diesen Artikel wärmsten empfehlen:

https://www.accelerated.de/de/tutorials/backup-backuppc

Damit kannst du deine Windows Client Computer ohne Weiteres per Webinterface anwählen und sichern lassen. 
Habe ich selbst auch in Gebrauch.


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2015)

*AW: Fileserver für Büro auf Linux-System?!*

Linux Mint bringt einen Backupdienst mit.
Das ist für einen Laien am leichtesten zu handhaben.
Die Datei- und Rechtefreigabe kann man auch über einen Rechtsklick auf das Element vollziehen.
 Eine Samba-Config zu editieren ist hier nicht notwendig.

Ich würd dir zu Linux Mint Mate raten.


----------



## Jimini (9. August 2015)

*AW: Fileserver für Büro auf Linux-System?!*



dommebaum schrieb:


> Intel i3-2120T [...] 16GB RAM
> [...]
> Da es sich um einen reinen FileServer handeln soll der evtl. noch ein  paar CRON-Jobs laufen lässt, sollte dies definitiv genügen.


Bei 5 Leuten reicht die Hardware für einen Fileserver völlig aus.


> Auf langfristige Sicht, ist definitiv ein Wechsel auf Hardware-RAID angedacht, aber im Moment übersteigt dies unser Budget.


Da bei euch im LAN bei ~125MB/s ohnehin Schicht ist, bringt es nichts,  da jetzt auf Teufel komm raus noch mehr Durchsatz herauskitzeln zu  wollen. Das Geld würde ich wenn dann in Backupmaßnahmen investieren.


> Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tipp oder Rat, weil wir sind uns  auch in Sachen Betriebssystem noch nicht sicher ob wir bei Fedora  bleiben sollen.


Grundsätzlich: falls du / ihr Erfahrung mit der Administration eines Betriebssystems hast / habt, dann nehmt dieses Betriebssystem. Ansonsten kann man einen Linux-Server wunderbar mit Debian oder Gentoo oder Ubuntu oder was auch immer betreiben. 


rabe08 schrieb:


> Ansonsten für einen Server kein Rolling Release-Linux, sonst geht alles.


Interessehalber - warum?


Abductee schrieb:


> Linux Mint bringt einen Backupdienst mit.


Da würde ich dann aber nochmal schauen, wo die Daten genau gespeichert werden und wie sie gesichert sind. Bei in den USA verorteten Backupdiensten beispielsweise wäre ich sehr sehr vorsichtig - gerade, wenn es um beruflich genutzte Daten geht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (9. August 2015)

*AW: Fileserver für Büro auf Linux-System?!*



Jimini schrieb:


> Da würde ich dann aber nochmal schauen, wo die Daten genau gespeichert werden und wie sie gesichert sind. Bei in den USA verorteten Backupdiensten beispielsweise wäre ich sehr sehr vorsichtig - gerade, wenn es um beruflich genutzte Daten geht.



Das ist doch keine Cloudlösung.
Da wird schon gefragt wo Lokal das abgespeichert werden soll.


----------



## Jimini (9. August 2015)

*AW: Fileserver für Büro auf Linux-System?!*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Cloudlösung.
> Da wird schon gefragt wo Lokal das abgespeichert werden soll.


Ach so, ich dachte das wäre irgendeine Onlinegeschichte wie es sie glaube ich mal bei Ubuntu gab (oder gibt?).
In http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ion-eines-linux-servers-stand-2-3-2015-a.html habe ich einen kleinen Guide zum Anlegen von Backups unter Linux geschrieben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## dommebaum (9. August 2015)

*AW: Fileserver für Büro auf Linux-System?!*



sven-a schrieb:


> Hallo Domme,
> 
> Ich würde auch zu ownCloud raten. Ist recht simpel aufzusetzen und funktioniert tadellos. Ich benutze am Mac sogar eine Clientsoftware die mir wie ich aaber uch von Dropbox gewöhnt bin, meine Ordner auf meinen Mac synchronisiert!
> Ist zwar alles nicht so toll wie bei Dropbox aber ist ja auch nicht kommerziell
> ...





Jimini schrieb:


> Bei 5 Leuten reicht die Hardware für einen Fileserver völlig aus.
> 
> Da bei euch im LAN bei ~125MB/s ohnehin Schicht ist, bringt es nichts,  da jetzt auf Teufel komm raus noch mehr Durchsatz herauskitzeln zu  wollen. Das Geld würde ich wenn dann in Backupmaßnahmen investieren.
> 
> ...





Jimini schrieb:


> Ach so, ich dachte das wäre irgendeine Onlinegeschichte wie es sie glaube ich mal bei Ubuntu gab (oder gibt?).
> In http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ion-eines-linux-servers-stand-2-3-2015-a.html habe ich einen kleinen Guide zum Anlegen von Backups unter Linux geschrieben.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Vielen Dank soweit! Dann habe ich das mit dem Backup schon mal abgehakt. Habe jetzt erst mal beides überflogen aber klingt beides sehr vielversprechend! 
Habe bei dem Link von Sven auch eine tolle Anleitung gefunden zwecks absichern von Linux Servern. Denke daher das sollte laufen.

Hardware-Raid ist somit auch erst mal von der Liste. Danke für die Einschätzung. Bin mir nicht immer zu 100% sicher aber dafür hab ich ja mal gefragt 

Die Serverhardware hat somit auch einen Haken auf der Checklist. 

SMB Einrichtung habe ich schon mal gemacht. Aber ist wie schon erwähnt etwas her. Aber da gibt's ja auch Anleitungen ohne Ende. Sollte daher auch nicht das riesige Problem werden. 

Ich bin schon mal auf ewig dankbar, dass so viele Vorschläge kamen. 

Falls jemandem was einfällt was ich vergessen haben sollte: Nur her damit! 

Ich denke ich werde jetzt erst mal die HW bestellen und dann mal den Server aufsetzen. Werde berichten was noch so für Schwierigkeiten aufkommen. Aber gibt ja nichts was man nicht lösen kann 

Danke nochmal!


----------

